# Boer Goat Showing



## Theboergoatgirl (Oct 14, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone had any suggestions and helpful tips for showing meat goats. I have a small herd of Boer Goats and this year was my first year showing them. :laughoes anyone have any tips for showmanship, feeding suggestions, or clipping?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you read through the threads in this section, there should be a lot of tips.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

What are you feeding them now? I'm also just getting into showing!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Will you be showing wethers, does, or bucks? Do you have any pictures of the goats you will be showing?

What questions in particular do you have about showmanship and showing in general?


----------



## Theboergoatgirl (Oct 14, 2013)

I am currently feeding them 1 pound of 16%grower each every evening. I will be showing does this year. I was wondering if there are any tips or tricks to showmanship because I know last year at my first showman ship show my doe got a little bit impatient and didn't want me to keep leading her.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

If your goats get impatient, work with them a lot and reward them with treats so the associate leading with food. This year in showmanship, we were out there for like a half our, the class was huge. It was super hot, and my doe was getting impatient also. Just work with them a lot and make it a positive experience!


----------



## Theboergoatgirl (Oct 14, 2013)

*Goat Pictures*

Attached are some pictures of my goats that I will be showing!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Ok, I also show and some helpful tips i know are to set them up in the position the will urinate in and make sure that to keep their hind legs extended to really present their loin.(this is what I use to show wethers in meat class) i hope these will help!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

kenzie said:


> Ok, I also show and some helpful tips i know are to set them up in the position the will urinate in and make sure that to keep their hind legs extended to really present their loin.(this is what I use to show wethers in meat class) i hope these will help!


Yes what Kenzie said! If you can practice making them stretch to make their loins look longer that's helpful! At my last show my wether won just by his slightly longer loin! Lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Streatching them out won't make their loin look longer. It will make them look longer flank to flank and alot of the time it will mess up rear leg structure and make the hip look weird. Always set the up squarly and don't over extend.


----------



## kyndal_98 (Feb 9, 2014)

Always always always keep your eye on the judge. Study study study body parts and work work work with them at home


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

What Danni said, don't over stretch them. Set them up like a rectangle. Front feet square under their shoulder blades and back hocks should be just slightly past the goats tail head. Feet should be set up a hands width apart between the front legs as well as the back. Set the feet closest to the judge up first. If you put your hand on your goats hip and slide it down to its lower leg then move it, your goat will not be as jumpy. Also walk calm and smooth. Always keep the goat between you and the judge. Never go behind your goat. And always keep your eye on the judge and be aware of your surroundings, don't over crowd the goat next to you. The more you practice with your goat the more you and your goat will become comfortable with each other. 
Good luck!


----------



## TWBMom (Oct 10, 2013)

They're beautiful. We do wethers so I know nothing about breeders. We've always been told that a doeling can be shown as a wether until she looks feminine but your girls already do. They're gorgeous. Do you have any local people who will give tips? Or go to a show just to observe. 

Like prior posts though you've got to get them used to standing there a while. We put our on a slanted grooming stand for long but different times so they don't recognize a pattern. That seems to help and grows tighter butts. Good luck!



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

